# 4.80X12 tires



## New River Rat (Apr 25, 2014)

I know everyone sells these tinker toy size tires, but does one brand last longer, tread-wise, than others?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 25, 2014)

I don't have an answer for you but I hear that you will replace a trailer tire for old age/dry rot long before the tread wears out.


----------



## New River Rat (Apr 26, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=350170#p350170 said:


> lckstckn2smknbrls » Yesterday, 17:05[/url]"]I don't have an answer for you but I hear that you will replace a trailer tire for old age/dry rot long before the tread wears out.



I wish. My tires are like 2 1/2 years old and NO tread left.


----------



## Bigwrench (Apr 26, 2014)

New River Rat said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=350170#p350170 said:
> 
> 
> > lckstckn2smknbrls » Yesterday, 17:05[/url]"]I don't have an answer for you but I hear that you will replace a trailer tire for old age/dry rot long before the tread wears out.
> ...


You may have something wrong with your trailer alignment if your wearing out tires like that. I've had to replace tires on all of my trailers due to dry rot/ tread separation issues but never for a wear problem like you would on an automobile. The biggest thing to keep an eye on is the date code to make sure they aren't getting too old to use.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 26, 2014)

How many miles in 2.5 years?


----------



## New River Rat (Apr 26, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=350219#p350219 said:


> lckstckn2smknbrls » Today, 10:05[/url]"]How many miles in 2.5 years?




Just a guesstamation, but probably 4500-5000 miles. Lots of VERY curvy mountain roads. The trailer was bought new.


----------



## New River Rat (Apr 29, 2014)

OK, lets clarify.....I'm an idiot. But now I'm an educated idiot.


Went to my tire guy. Talked about tires. He asked me the load range. HUH? A tire range? On a 4.80X12? Never heard of that. Well, guess what boys and girls. There is one, like you find on REAL tires, i.e. your truck. So I ordered a 6 ply, "C" load. Fine, everyone move along, nothing to see here.


----------



## bcbouy (Apr 29, 2014)

those dinky tires are also rated for a ridiculously low speed as well.


----------



## NewportNewsMike (May 2, 2014)

When replacing 4.80 X 12 tires, I have always replaced them with 5.30 X 12, load range C tires. May not really make much difference, but I figure "bigger is better" in this case. I have never had a fit problem, and since they are a little taller they are turning fewer revs at 60MPH than the 4.80's.
The 5.30 X 12 tire size will be 1-1/4 inches taller in overall diameter and 3/4 inch wider.


----------



## New River Rat (May 5, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=350953#p350953 said:


> NewportNewsMike » 02 May 2014, 10:07[/url]"]When replacing 4.80 X 12 tires, I have always replaced them with 5.30 X 12, load range C tires. May not really make much difference, but I figure "bigger is better" in this case. I have never had a fit problem, and since they are a little taller they are turning fewer revs at 60MPH than the 4.80's.
> The 5.30 X 12 tire size will be 1-1/4 inches taller in overall diameter and 3/4 inch wider.



Now I don't have to ask my next question.....thanks!


----------



## JL8Jeff (May 7, 2014)

I like to go as tall as possible to help keep the rpm's down. If you can find a 13" tire/wheel with the same lug pattern, you may want to look into that as well.


----------



## Bugpac (May 7, 2014)

Inproper load range is what has a huge effect on tire wear. I have 14" tires on my trailer load range c. Wore them out in 2 yrs. Just put a brand new set of load range d on it last fall. I to like larger diameter. Less rpm on the bearings that way.


----------



## New River Rat (Feb 7, 2016)

JL8Jeff said:


> I like to go as tall as possible to help keep the rpm's down. If you can find a 13" tire/wheel with the same lug pattern, you may want to look into that as well.




Draggin' this back up. Given the fact I pull my boat so far over mountainous terrain on a regular basis, I thought a car tire would serve the purpose best. But I had to go up from my 12" now to 13". I can find 13" auto tires for these. Bought the tire/wheel combo, mounted them on the trailer today, fit rather well, except for rubbing on the inner side of the fenders. Fenders are plastic, so I got the hand grinder out, cut the offensive (and unnecessary) part out, and works like a charm. Quite a bit taller profile means less rotation, less tire wear, less bearing wear.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 7, 2016)

Was the tire wheel combo offered with different offsets?


----------



## HeavyHook (Feb 8, 2016)

New River Rat said:


> JL8Jeff said:
> 
> 
> > I like to go as tall as possible to help keep the rpm's down. If you can find a 13" tire/wheel with the same lug pattern, you may want to look into that as well.
> ...



I could be wrong but everything I have read when it comes to research on using car tires on boat trailers is that you should never do that. I had the same idea but the way car tires are made to displace the load is completely different than trailer tires and while they may not wear as fast and seem nice they could end up blowing out. 

I know a few people that use car tires for their trailer that haul random stuff and they never have problems.


----------



## BigTerp (Feb 15, 2016)

New River Rat said:


> Draggin' this back up. Given the fact I pull my boat so far over mountainous terrain on a regular basis, I thought a car tire would serve the purpose best. But I had to go up from my 12" now to 13". I can find 13" auto tires for these. Bought the tire/wheel combo, mounted them on the trailer today, fit rather well, except for rubbing on the inner side of the fenders. Fenders are plastic, so I got the hand grinder out, cut the offensive (and unnecessary) part out, and works like a charm. *Quite a bit taller profile means less rotation, less tire wear, less bearing wear.*



This is true. But if your trailer load is on the heavy side (especially close to or over the rated load for those car tires) you could be in for some big trouble. Vehicle tires are not meant to be run on trailers. Trailer tires have much stiffer sidewalls and are meant to be inflated to the max pressure to handle the load of the trailer. As far as I know there are no laws that say you cannot put vehicle tires on a trailer, but not a chance I would do it.


----------



## onthewater102 (Feb 15, 2016)

https://www.tirerack.com/tires/tiretech/techpage.jsp?techid=219

Great write-up on topic auto vs. trailer tires w/ some tech info thrown in


----------



## Cdwa_78 (Feb 15, 2016)

I've never pulled a tin boat that was heavier than even the lightest car. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigTerp (Feb 15, 2016)

Cdwa_78 said:


> I've never pulled a tin boat that was heavier than even the lightest car.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That's only part of the equation. The tire rack link above has some good info as well. The OP mentioned he runs windy mountain roads. Even better reason to want the stiff sidewalls of trailer tires. Even if my boat/trailer was half of the load range for a set of vehicle tires I wouldn't run them on my trailer. Other factors to consider as well that makes trailer tires better suited for running on a trailer, which is what they are specifically designed for. IMO, it's not worth the risk of a blowout. 

I do like the bigger diameter idea though. I run 12's now. If 13's or even 14's will fit, that's what's going on next time I need new tires.


----------



## New River Rat (Feb 25, 2016)

Thanks for the input, guys, I guess I'll go do some research on 13" replacement trailer tires. So far I've seen some good looking tires and specs!


----------



## BigTerp (Feb 26, 2016)

New River Rat said:


> Thanks for the input, guys, I guess I'll go do some research on 13" replacement trailer tires. So far I've seen some good looking tires and specs!



Let us know what you find. I'm interested in going up to 13" tires, if they will fit my trailer.


----------



## Stumpalump (Feb 26, 2016)

My tire guy at Discount tire has gotten to be a buddy. He insisted I not even look at 13" Trailer tires. He sold me cheap car tires and I love them. The boat does not bounce around on the trailer and soaks up all the rocks we have here. He said when it's 120 degrees like we get here I'll thank him.


----------



## Wyatt (Feb 26, 2016)

I run 13" passenger tires on my trailer as well. Never had any issues or trailer sway. It soaks up the bumps nice and rides like a Cadillac back there. My car barely weighs 2000lbs and I use to run 13s on it. I say if my car can handle it (which was driven hard) then my trailer can handle it in a straight line.


----------



## Apex Predator (May 9, 2016)

If your trailer came with 8" tires then it prolly has small axle hubs, and most are rated for a max tire size of 12". Just something else to keep in mind.


----------



## iam2sam (May 25, 2016)

Wyatt said:


> I run 13" passenger tires on my trailer as well. Never had any issues or trailer sway. It soaks up the bumps nice and rides like a Cadillac back there. My car barely weighs 2000lbs and I use to run 13s on it. I say if my car can handle it (which was driven hard) then my trailer can handle it in a straight line.


I think it's going to depend on the situation. If you are hauling a heavy boat (or any other heavy trailer load), then car tires will probably be inadequate. However, for 16' or under aluminum boat, an empty weight for baot and motor is probably no more than 1200 lbs, add max 500 for trailer, still well under 1T. I can see how "real" radial tires could induce sway in some situations, but I think that any bias ply (or probably even radial/bias in most cases) tire with adequate load and speed ratings would suffice for this kind of use.


----------

